# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nucleoplasty - Artikels

## Agnes574

Nucleoplasty

Inleiding
De nucleoplasty behandeling is bedoeld voor patiënten die last hebben van een uitpuilende kern van een tussenwervelschijf (hernia). De bijbehorende pijn in de onderrug en het been ontstaan onder andere doordat de uitpuilende kern tegen een zenuw in de rug drukt en door lekkage van bepaalde biochemische stoffen uit de tussenwervelschijf.

De voorbereiding
Voor de behandeling moet u nuchter zijn, dat wil zeggen niet eten of drinken vanaf 24.00 uur 's nachts voor de dag van de behandeling wanneer de behandeling in de ochtend plaats vindt; als de behandeling 's middags plaatsvindt mag u een licht ontbijt gebruiken (een beschuitje met een kopje thee).
Op de behandeldag meldt u zich op de afdeling opname. 45 minuten voor de ingreep krijgt u in de voorbereidingsruimte via een infuus een antibiotica toegediend. 

Als u bloedverdunners gebruikt, dient u dit enkele dagen voor de behandeling te melden, zodat er passende maatregelen genomen kunnen worden.. 

De behandeling
Tijdens de behandeling ligt u op uw buik. De anesthesioloog brengt onder plaatselijke verdoving een naald in de kern van de tussenwervelschijf in. 
Dit gebeurt onder röntgendoorlichting. 
Vervolgens brengt de arts een speciale elektrode door de naald in de tussenwervelschijf in. 
Met behulp van laag frequente radiogolven wordt er weefsel uit de aangedane kern verwijderd. 
Het gevolg is dat de druk in de kern van de tussenwervelschijf verlaagt,waardoor de uitpuiling zich kan terugtrekken en de druk op de zenuw afneemt. 
Waarschijnlijk wordt ook de lekkage van de stoffen uit de tussenwervelschijf zo minder. Hierdoor nemen uw pijnklachten af. De behandeling duurt 20 tot 30 minuten.

De nazorg
Om er voor te zorgen dat de therapie zo goed mogelijk aanslaat, is het belangrijk dat u zich aan de volgende leefregels houdt:

-De eerste 2 dagen
Niet zwaar tillen, vooroverbuigen of draaiend tillen. Niet zelf autorijden. Voldoende rust nemen: niet langer dan 10-20 minuten aaneengesloten zitten. Niet langer dan 20 minuten aaneengesloten lopen.

Complicatie
Uw pijnspecialist zal de behandeling zorgvuldig uitvoeren. Toch bestaat er een geringe kans op complicaties. Bij elke ingreep is er een beperkt risico op het ontstaan van een infectie. Bij een nucleoplasty kan er een infectie van de tussen wervelschijf optreden. Om dit te voorkomen krijgt u voorafgaande aan de behandeling via een infuus antibiotica toegediend. Wanneer u koorts krijgt na de behandeling, dient u de behandelend arts of diens waarnemer te waarschuwen. Wanneer u allergisch bent voor contrastvloeistof kunt u jeuk, huiduitslag en kortademigheid ervaren. In zeldzame gevallen kan dit leiden tot een ernstige bloeddrukdaling,waarvoor behandeling noodzakelijk is. Ter voorkoming van complicaties wordt u tijdens en vlak na de behandeling goed in de gaten gehouden.

Bijwerkingen
De meeste patiënten ervaren vlak na de ingreep enige napijn. U kunt hiervoor een pijnstiller innemen (bijv. Paracetamol volgens bijsluiter). De napijn kan enkele weken aanhouden, maar is vrijwel altijd van tijdelijke aard.

Resultaat
Het uiteindelijke resultaat van de behandeling is meestal pas na weken tot maanden goed te beoordelen. Het is echter mogelijk dat u al eerder een gunstig effect op uw pijnklachten merkt, met name als u nog niet zo lang bestaande pijnklachten in uw been hebt.

(bron: mstwente.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Nucleoplasty behandeling

De Nucleoplasty techniek wordt gebruikt om klachten over pijn in het been, al dan niet in combinatie met rugpijn, te behandelen. 
Nucleoplasty kan ook in de nek en thorax effectief zijn. De methode is minimaal invasief, snel en eenvoudig.

De behandeling wordt uitgevoerd onder lokale of algehele verdoving. De pijnbehandelaar brengt een holle naald in de tussenwervelschijf, waarbij hij met röntgenbeelden de positie van de naald kan bepalen. Via de naald neemt een zogeheten probe een beetje inhoud van de kern van de tussenwervelschijf weg.

Concreet komt dit neer op een verlaging van de druk op de zenuwwortel, wat de klachten veroorzaakte. De klachten van beenpijn en rugpijn verdwijnen vaak of nemen af.De totale procedure duurt ongeveer een half uur, waarbij u een paar uur later weer naar huis kan.

Röntgenbeelden
Voor zowel het bepalen van het juiste niveau als het positioneren van de naald zijn röntgenbeelden noodzakelijk. Soms wordt na het plaatsen van de naald een beetje contrastvloeistof ingespoten om te beoordelen of de anulus (kraakbeenring) nog intact is (discografie).

De Nucleoplasy behandeling is een nieuwe behandelmogelijkheid bij herniaklachten van de rug. Deze klachten ontstaan door een uitpuiling van de binnenkant van de tussenwervelschijf. Deze uitpuiling kan drukken op de zenuwwortels die zich daarnaast bevinden. Lekkage van stoffen uit de tussenwervelschijf leidt bovendien tot een ontstekingsreactie rond de zenuwwortels.

Minder operaties
Dit ziektebeeld leidt tot pijn in de rug met meestal uitstraling naar het been. Vaak wordt besloten tot een herniaoperatie waarbij het uitpuilende deel van de tussenwervelschijf operatief wordt verwijderd. Steeds meer specialisten zijn echter van mening dat patiënten met een rughernia alleen bij uitzondering moeten worden geopereerd.

Meestal blijken de klachten namelijk na verloop van tijd spontaan af te nemen en te verdwijnen. Bovendien kunnen na een herniaoperatie de klachten terugkomen. De precieze oorzaak daarvan is maar ten dele duidelijk. De behandeling is zeer moeizaam. Opnieuw opereren leidt meestal tot teleurstellingen.

De Nucleoplasty behandeling lijkt bij herniaklachten een goed alternatief voor een operatie.

(bron: optimalcare.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Nucleoplasty behandeling van Biomet

De nucleoplasty techniek is een veilige en minimaal invasieve ingreep om onder locale anaesthesie en m.b.v. doorlichting het volume van zowel de lumbale als de cervicale discus te verminderen. 

Post-operatief wordt in het algemeen binnen enkele weken pijnvermindering geconstateerd. 

De doelgroep is de patiënt met rug en beenpijn en waarbij de buitenste annulusring nog intact is. Tevens moet de discushoogte 50%-75% van de normale hoogte hebben. 

Een 17 gauge naald wordt van posterolateraal aan de herniazijde ingebracht tot aan de overgang annulus-nucleus. Door deze naald wordt de “wand” ingebracht om vervolgens middels coblation tunnels te maken in de nucleus. Bij terugvoeren van de wand wordt middels bipolaire coagulatie een shrinking van het weefsel bewerkstelligd. Doordat de tip van de “wand” gebogen is kan door hetzelfde werkkanaal door de “wand” te roteren een aantal tunnels worden gemaakt. Het maken van 6 tunnels reduceert het volume van de discus met 1cc.

Afname van het discusvolume heeft een positief effect op de klachten. Coblation is gepatenteerd door Arthrocare en houdt in dat middels radiofrequente energie weefseldesintegratie plaatsvindt zonder dat er hoge temperaturen aan te pas komen. Het is een veilige en effectieve methode om weefsel weg te nemen zonder dat omliggend weefsel wordt aangetast. 

(bron: rtl.nl)

----------


## linda69

heeft er iemand ooit een nucleoplasty ondergaan? Zo ja hoe is je ervaring? Weet er iemand hoeveel procent van slagen je hebt bij een nucleoplasty? En is het mogenlijk dit te ondergaan zonder plaatselijke verdoving?

Gr Linda

----------

